# Mason in less than three weeks!



## frehm

Brothers!

Greetings from the Kingdom of Sweden and it's capital Stockholm, which I live just a little bit north of. I am happy to join this forum, as I'm about to enter Freemasonry in less than three weeks, at October 12:th. The Freemasonry have interested me for quite some years by now, so I very much look forward to my reception, although I must admit I am a bit nervous already.

As a member of two other fraternal orders I do have some experience of this kind of work, but to be honest I do believe that the Freemasonry is one-of-a-kind. The other two orders do have interesting, beutiful and reflectable rituals (I am actually Ceremony master/Conductor in one lodge), but as I understand it the Freemasonry has a bit more depth, a bit more history and, of course, is very, very big and complex in a way other fraternal orders cannot be. Especially since masonry seem to be a lot about working on yourself as a person, which is one of the things that really attract me.

As a Christian the Swedish Rite seem to be just the right place for me to work on myself to work on becoming both a better human being and a better Christian. In some years I of course also look forward to visiting other rites and systems: the Freemasonry seems fantastic in that way, it's so big and widespread!

In my everyday life I work as a preschool teacher. I have a passion for traveling and a big interest in theatre and musicals, and also enjoy very much to spend time in the nature, which we have a lot of here.

I look forward getting to know you and perhaps sharing a bit of my thoughts through my upcoming journey within the Freemasonry. Feel free to ask me any question if you want to know more about me!

Allt the best

/Fredrik


----------



## Ripcord22A

Welcome sir!  And congrats on your acceptance in to a lodge I'm sure you will have a great time....there are a couple other Swedish Rite members on this forum.....if I may ask what are the other groups you are a member of?


----------



## Elexir

Välkommen blivande broder.


----------



## frehm

Elixir: Tack, det ska verkligen bli spännande.

Ripcord22A: Thank you. I really look forward to this. And to speak to all brothers both from Sweden but especially from other countires and rites.
I'm an Odd Fellow since seven years and reached the last regular degree last year. I'm ceremony master in my lodge. The other order is named Svea Orden and is founded 1793 in Stockholm. Our main interest is early Swedish history and Nordic mythology. The most remarcable is that we have an own island in the archipelago on which we have many of the degrees.


----------



## Warrior1256

Congratulations soon-to-be-Brother. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## frehm

Yesterday I started my journey. What an experience! 
Amazing. Personal. Worthy. Strong. Beutiful.

Now I will try to visit a meeting soon to see it all again, and also visit the library to find some good litterature. A lot to explore!


----------



## Elexir

frehm said:


> Yesterday I started my journey. What an experience!
> Amazing. Personal. Worthy. Strong. Beutiful.
> 
> Now I will try to visit a meeting soon to see it all again, and also visit the library to find some good litterature. A lot to explore!



Welcome apprentice.
You are on the right track and remember to enjoy the time you have.


----------



## dfreybur

frehm said:


> Yesterday I started my journey. What an experience!
> Amazing. Personal. Worthy. Strong. Beutiful.



Welcome to the family, once adopted Brother.


----------



## Warrior1256

frehm said:


> Yesterday I started my journey. What an experience!


Welcome Brother. Keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## frehm

Thank you, brothers.

I've now been to lodges and started exploring. I will probably go to at least one lodge meeting every week as a start. I also have to visit the library next week for some good litterature about the degree.

I'll keep you updated for sure


----------



## acjohnson53

do we get to go to the GOAT ride???LOL


----------



## acjohnson53

I bet he don't last 8 seconds.....LOL


----------



## acjohnson53

My money is on that darn goat.....LOL


----------



## acjohnson53

No really just a little Masonic Humor, Congratulation are in order, your journey is just beginning, stay humble my friend, stay in that ritual, get proficient in your degrees.


----------



## dfreybur

Our degrees are solemn occasions.  As you can tell, our social events include heart felt fellowship and levity.  Best of both worlds.


----------



## Warrior1256

dfreybur said:


> Our degrees are solemn occasions. As you can tell, our social events include heart felt fellowship and levity. Best of both worlds.


Totally agree.


----------



## Daniele

Benvenuto mio buon fratello Welcome my brother and good work on yourself.


----------



## Daniele

Congratulations and welcome to our world, a world of wisdom, strength and beauty.


----------



## frehm

The world is already full of wisdom, strengh and beauty.

Freemasonry maybe is like a mirror of the world.


----------



## Elexir

Jag hoppas du har anmält deltagande på anatomiska teatern i grad I som Adolf Fredrik ger.
Annars bör du det.


----------



## frehm

Yes box, det är jag. Var en av de första att anmäla mig.

The Anatomical Theatre is a unique concept, and I very much look forward to it.


----------



## frehm

And so I was raised to the II:nd degree (Medbroder/Fellowcraft) this Tuesday...  it was a special experience. The masonry is so full of symbols and has so much to tell... now time to go to the librare for studies of the degree. I hope to get a chance to revisit the degree soon.


----------



## Warrior1256

frehm said:


> And so I was raised to the II:nd degree (Medbroder/Fellowcraft) this Tuesday..


Congratulations Brother!


----------



## LK600

Congratulations!


----------



## dfreybur

frehm said:


> And so I was raised to the II:nd degree (Medbroder/Fellowcraft) this Tuesday...  it was a special experience.



Welcome again to the family twice adopted Brother.



> The masonry is so full of symbols and has so much to tell... now time to go to the librare for studies of the degree. I hope to get a chance to revisit the degree soon.



So many of us start out as people of the Book.  We end up people of the Library!


----------



## JanneProeliator

Stort grattis broder Frem.


----------



## Mike Martin

frehm said:


> Greetings from the Kingdom of Sweden and it's capital Stockholm,  [\quote]
> 
> Greetings from England.


----------



## Royan

Hi guys, I’m so happy to be on this lovely brotherhood page. I’m new here but so far feeling great as I go through some sweet stories from the brothers and I think I’ll feel more better if I find a lodge in Dubai where I can join the lovely brotherhood. Can someone help me find one please?


----------



## Thevenin

Welcome brother


----------

